# Which community college is the best for transfering to USC film school?



## gimye (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm mainly going to focus on finishing my G.E but since I'm a international student all the c.c info from google seems like an ad 
I want to take film making classes too(NOT MEDIA) for some extra experience, so I would really appreciate the recommendation & other info


----------

